

Programming is hard - rayvega
http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2009/01/29/programming-is-hard.aspx

======
sutro
Programming is to great software what writing is to great literature. You
might reach some basic level of literacy -- say, the ability to write a blog
post -- and conclude that writing is easy. You might then translate your blog
post from English into French and take the results as further evidence of your
literary mastery. Programmers often celebrate their words, their phrases,
their languages, but these things don't really matter. What matters is the end
result. Producing great literature or great software is not easy. It is the
work of a lifetime.

------
michael_dorfman
I'm put in mind of Voltaire's retort to the notion that that "Life is hard"---
_"Compared to what?"_

~~~
ewiethoff
> _"Compared to what?"_

Shopping! Creating a useful software product is harder than buying one off the
shelf. Creating great literature is harder than buying something at Barnes &
Noble.

